# Rescued baby wood pigeon



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Help and advice needed please.

Have reared for a couple of weeks a baby wood pigeon who was found next to a mutilated presumably parent bird. There is a sparrow hawk in the area where he was found who is picking off the pigeons one by one.
He was so thin and wasted when he came to me we did not think he would survive but so far he has,
The baby has done well and is now eating by himself, and growing quite quickly, he is getting adult feathers and is developing the white bars on his wings.
What do I do now though. We live in a town so I am very wary about letting him go there, and if I do so and put food out for him to come back to then the feral pigeons will take it all, we currently have quite a few of them visiting us daily and the wood pigeons will not come down where they are. If I let him go in an area away from us I am concerned that he may not fend for himself, especially as winter is fast approaching. 
Although we have not overly handled him he is rather tame as I had to pick him up several times a day to feed him with a method I saw on the net which worked really well. I cut off the end of a large syringe, covered the end with the finger of a latex glove with a small slit in it and found he took the food really well. I ground down bird seed and peanuts and mixed it with Ready Brek, and softened chick crumbs in warm water.
Ideally it would be great if he were to be with other wood pigeions and let go in an environment where he can still return to get some food, until he learns to cope in the wild.
Can anyone make any suggestions as to what to do. Have rung around for advice from various people but am getting conflicting suggestions. Some say that now he will not cope he will think we are his parents and will try to stay with us, and that we should keep him, some say just put him out in a wooded area and let him fend for himself.
I love him to bits, and so want him to be safe and happy
There appears to be such a wealth of experience from all the members on this forum, so please could you spare the time to offer some advice.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there, well you sound as if you've done a cracking job so far.
You're absolutely right, it would be far better to be released amongst other Woodies so if you can just tell us where abouts you're located first we could see if there is a recommended sanctuary that takes Woodies for rehabiliation first.
If not then we'll try and help you with advice as to how to do it. There's a great thread on here ATM by crackofdawn where she's doing just that with an injured Woodie she's been caring for.
Anyway let us know your rough location, don't worry, don't need you actual address and we'll go from there,

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done 

So glad you were able to find how to help him and, more importantly, to apply it. He will need to be self-feeding before he could be released, if he is not already eating seed without having to be fed. Beyond that, the best option - if he is releaseable - would be for him to be geared up to it alongside other young woodies.

It depends where you are in the UK, as there may or may not be a rescue facility in the area who can do this kind of 'soft release'.

There is a list of places *HERE* who have been known to be 'pigeon-friendly' and who _may_ be able to assist with release, whether it be soon or maybe in Spring.

Could you let us know whereabouts you are located?

(Ooops! Just saw Janet already replied  )


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi emmanem, Thanks for saving this little one.
As you have already noticed, woodies are a lot more wary of things than ferals, which does make it very hard to release hand reared ones by ones self.
Probably the best way is to find a wildlife centre near to you that is pigeon friendly & has an aviary that he could be put in with other woodies to acclimatise him & then be released together.
Where in the UK are you ? 
One of the members here has drawn up a list of "pigeon friendly" centres
which may be of help (HERE)
I'm sure others will be around soon with places they have tried & trusted also.

(Edit) oops, I'm so slow in typing, they already have lol)


----------



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone
Thanks so much for such a fast response, it is so heartening to think that so many people do care.
We live next to Plymouth, and I have phoned many sanctuaries in Devon and Cornwall and they do not entertain pigeons of any sort
I did speak to the the Mousehole Sanctuary but it seems they tend to release the birds very soon, and I would like to think he had become quite acclimatised and had grown up a bit before release, maybe if possible in the Spring to give him the best possible chance.
I would not mind how far I had to travel to give my little bird the very best possible outcome


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, just wondered if you'd had any luck with finding a rescue facility for your Woodie.
It's hard sometimes as many places don't take pigeons.
I don't think anywhere that cares enough for pigeons and are willing to take them would release one unless it's up to strength and ready to cope in the wild. Spring is ideal but it's a long way off sadly, (I wish it wasn't). So if you are able to take it to Mousehole, just wait until it's a bit bigger and eating ok by itself and then I'm sure it will be ok.
CHeck with them first and if you're not happy then don't leave it with them.
Let us know how things are going on finding a place.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello please could you try these places. Say you want somewhere for the young woodie to rehab over the winter and be with others so it can be released in the Spring.Explain the history so they know its a youngster.

Folly's Wildlife rescue, 
Danegate
Eridge Green
Tunbridge Wells
Kent
01892 750865 

Ask for Annette

There is also a lady in Totnes who takes in pigeons. Her address is 32 Westonfields. Bridgetown,Totnes Devon TQ9 5QU. Her name is Alison. I cant find a phone number but you could write a short letter and offer a small donation if she could take the Woodie. Shes very experienced lady and kind I am told.

JAyne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello the lady in Totnes can be contacted on 01803 867574 or 07812 833996

Also you could try Hartland Wildlife rescue in NOrth Devon on 01237 441899 or 07815 207281

Or Cullompton Wildlife Care Centre, Cullompton, Devon 0871 3110512

Please let us know how you get on. Thanks Jayne


----------



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for those numbers everyone.
I tried the Totnes number yesterday but there was no reply, so will try again today.
When I tried the Cullompton number it said that that number was not in service, so will try and find out if the sanctuary is still operational.
Failing that will try the people in Kent.
The hardest part in all this is letting him go, although I absolutely will for his own benefit. It is hard to fight the overwhelming urge to want to always keep him warm, and fed and safe, as there are such dreadful things to happen to him in the wild, however I suppose you have to see it as maybe a possibly short but free life, compared to a much longer but not very happy life in captivity.
It has been different with all the other animals we have that have been rescued as their quality of life has been vastly improved and they are all really happy


----------



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well have had success thanks to your help.
After I spoke to the really lovely lady in Kent who recommended the Secret World Sanctuary, have spoken to them and they are going to take my dear little pigeon, so will be taking him up there later on today.
Oh isn`t this going to be one of the hardest things I have had to do, I have grown so attached to him, but fortunately he is not too attached to me.
Since I have finished hand feeding him, I have made sure not to handle him at all, unless absolutely necessary and now he is starting to move away from me when I put my hands in his cage, which is for him the best thing for him to do. He really did not ought to trust humans!

Breaks my heart though!!

Many, many thanks to you all.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I do so understand how you're feeling. Yes it will be the hardest thing to let go, I feel the same every time I've hand reared a Woodie. The journey to the sanctuary I take them to is always done through tears believe me.

But... it is the biggest gift you could give this youngster as if you can picture a fully grown Woodie sitting on his own looking out at the world watching others coming and going, then you know it is the right decision.

If he was unreleasable or you had others for him to interact with then that would be a different matter and it would be kinder to keep him safe.

You've got a massive heart or you wouldn't feel like that, I just wish there were more folks like you that care for these lovely birds.

You've done an amazing job and there will be more I bet!!

Good luck to Woodie. 

Janet

ps
Thanks to Jayne for all that info!


----------



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Janet, and Jayne you are a star
Have just phoned Secret World again...won`t they think I`m neurotic... to ask where they will be releasing him, as am worried about woods and people shooting, and they say they usually do so in the Apex Park and Nature Reserve, so that has given me a bit of comfort as it should be more safe there, and also there may be food available as people will be feeding the swans and ducks.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think you're being neurotic at all as I have to listen to shooting in the fields nearby and it sickens me. It was actually a very good point to raise. Well done !!

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think it's great how you've looked after woodie's best interests all the way. Bless you for helping him


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I think you have been very brave and unselfish parting with your pigeon which has obviously become so precious to you.It is so hard to say goodbye but your decision is the best way forward for the pigeon. Thanks for caring. Jayne


----------



## emmanem2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone you have been so kind

Well there definitely tears before bedtime last night. Took my little chap to Secret World and said goodbye.
Really worried going up there as it was a 100 mile car journey from Plymouth to Highbridge, and not sure how much stress a woodie can take. He was ok though, still plenty annoyed when they took him out of his carrying case.

Seems a really lovely sanctuary,from what I saw, they were very thorough and I had to fill in a form saying exactly where he was found, in what circumstances, what his feeding and progress had been, so that was quite heartening.
They said that once they had checked him over he might be put in with others the same age. I would have loved to have seen that. Gave them a donation as I think it important to support places such as this, they are open 24/7 which is quite astounding.

So that is him gone now. Went back to any empty room with seed and hay scattered all over the floor. Have just taken out the cage and hoovered so a bit better now. Still smells of pigeon though. You are going to think me warped but I quite like the smell of pigeon, a sort of warm barnyard smell.

My husband is storing the cage and perch etc carefully in our stables where we rent grazing for the ponies and sheep that we have rescued and kept. As he says `won`t be long before you need it again`, there is usually some animal in the corner of the bedroom.
Our greatest success story was Guinness the Herdwick sheep who was paralysed at the back through spinal abscess, and we kept him in the porch and back courtyard of our house here in town for a year while I taught him to walk again. The vets said never but I wouldn`t give up, and triumphed in the end. Used to take him to hydrotherapy in the back of our Mondeo. That nearly caused some traffic accidents, as he has got huge horns and used to look out of the back window!
Never got the smell out of the car though, so Febrezed it thoroughly and sold it to a car dealer who had ripped us off somewhat, previously. I pity anyone who then drove it on a hot day! .He is fine now if a bit bandy and lives with two female companions in a buttercup filled field.

Anyway I am digressing, this is a pigeon forum not a sheep one...sorry.


This was the first time I raised a little pigeon though and he really touched my heart. Silly old fool that I am.

Thanks to you all on here though he possibly might just have a truly happy life.

Will still keep checking into the forum, and who knows might need some help all over again soon.
su xx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm glad you managed to survive the upset of letting go! Well done.
I hadn't realised how far you were travelling, that was so good of you.
It does sound a lovely place and they certainly take all rescues seriously if they take all those details about his background.
I hope he's already enjoying mixing with some pals!

I loved reading the stories of your rescues, especially the one about Guinness. That took a big commitment on your part, what a brilliant outcome. You and your husband are very dedicated and I wouldn't be surprised if another pigeon drops at your feet in need of help again one day. It does seem to go like that once you've had one!!
You know where to come but I have to say you didn't need any help by the sounds of it. Woodie was already fighting fit by the time you came on.

Thanks again for helping him out and I wish him a great life out there.

Janet


----------

